# Garden City Bottling & Liquor co.



## Grover59803 (Nov 14, 2013)

Need help finding value range for Garden City Bottling & Liquor co. And Kal Malt Brew'g co. Hutch bottles. Any info would be greatly appricated


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 15, 2013)

Post an image of the Kal hutch.


----------



## ssisco (Jul 31, 2018)

*Still Have?*



Grover59803 said:


> Need help finding value range for Garden City Bottling & Liquor co. And Kal Malt Brew'g co. Hutch bottles. Any info would be greatly appricated



Do you still have this Garden City Bottling & Liquor Bottle?


----------

